

2001 a Space Odyssey – A Look Behind the Future (1968) - api
https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-cl=84359240

======
api
A wonderful relic from back when we dreamed. Contrast the way they talk here
with the timidity you hear from scientists and engineers today.

Then: the grandeur of our place in the universe, the likelihood that other
life is out there, and the expansive future that awaits us

Now: that rock _might_ be a certain mineral, but we have to be very careful
about drawing conclusions...

